# Lola's waiting thread



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

This will be both our first times having a kid. Here are pictures of Lola and her " baby daddy" Dozer? Not sure how far along or when she is due because she has been with him since I got him. Any guesses on how far along and how many maybe?







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What cutie pies! She looks puffy and swollen back there so my guess would be in the next few weeks. But I'm almost always wrong, so don't take my word for it!  does she have an udder developing? They USUALLY start developing the last two months of pregnancy.
And my guess would be twins, her belly looks big enough for that!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Her utters are about the size of a grapefruit roughly. Just went out there and put down fresh minerals and fed her and of course sat in a pile of hay for an hour so she could lay down half in my lap and nap a little lol.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL, I love laying with my goats, except that they try to eat my hair! It sounds like she'll be going soon, maybe within the next few days actually, so keep an eye on her.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would be very careful leaving a buck with a doe ready to kid. Pregnancy can make the does produce hormones that will get the buck excited. He may try to mate her or get aggressive with her. They also are not always safe around kids. If I were you, I would separate now. Get him a wether buddy and maybe keep a doe kid if she should have one for her.
Good luck with kidding....lots of people say the udder will be shiny and tight before kidding...but they can fool you that way too


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

OMG SO EXCITED AND SCARED,!! Yeah Iove just sitting out there loving on mine even if they do try to eat the Uggs right off my feet lol. I am telling you that is my Zen place as crazy as that sounds.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am going to separate them tomorrow. I have a building with a fenced in outside area where they can be next to each other but can't get to each other and I have Dozer a buddy named Charlie who is not intact although I am not sure Dozer prefers his company lol because Charlie hogs everything even me at times lol here is a pic of Charlie.






He is quite a nut ball lol

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute goats


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks they are precious to me! In the spring I take them hiking at Stone Mtn which they as well as other hikers love. 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

They are so cute! I can't wait to see some adorable babies! Mine have grapefruit size udders and are due around feb 20th.


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is this the first time for yours also?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

One is a first freshener the other is on her third freshening.


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok so I am going to assume my Lola may go around the same time. I am so excited I am going to go out there and check on her and love on her again lol. Going to let her spend one last night with her "baby daddy " before I separate her.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol!

Sounds good! I pretty obsessively heck on mine even though the are a few weeks out =)


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

So a quick update on my sweet Lola. I have her in the kidding barn and today she does not seem to want to eat. Usually she mugs me for Goat Chow but today she just took a nibble and walked away. Just went out there and checked on her and she has a mucus kinda discharge and if I am doing it correctly she has no ligs. She also does not want me touching her belly. Up until tonight she rather enjoyed the belly rubs and attention. Does this mean she is in labor? This is our first time and OMG am I a nervous wreck! Anything I can check for to be positive that she is in labor? So nervous!!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like she's all ready to go! The ligs can come and go for a few days...but if she's got more than a little sticky goo under her tail...i.e. a long string of it (clear, amber or otherwise) hanging down than she's starting the labor process.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

She has a pale yellowish goo.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Is it a long string / tube of it, or just a little bit and only on her tail or just "plugging" her vulva?


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

She is flagging her tail quite a bit and she is quite the cry baby so it seems. It is not stringy as of yet. Looks like she maybe having some contractions though and she won't lay down either like she normally does. Usually she will lay down beside me when I sit down but she keeps trying to stand on top of my legs but has not once tried to lay down. I am going to go back out there to sit with her a bit longer and watch her I will check in and keep you updated. Thanks for the help guys and btw I am guessing two by the crazy kicks I was feeling yesterday.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is what her pooch looks like as of now. She has laid down finally and I will go back out to check on her shortly.

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok so still nothing guys I believe she enjoys keeping me on edge lol. They may be calling for bad weather with cold temps this weekend so I am sure she prefers to have them then. I will keep you all updated 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Update....Lola's ligs are back or I didn't check them right a few days ago so not expecting her to go for the next few days at least. The pen I have her in used to be our chicken coop and it seems that my other goats Charlie and Dozer ( Charlie was the rig leader of this stunt I am sure) decided that she was not going to live in the lap of luxury and him not enjoy it also and has butted through the chicken wire to the outside run and made theirselves at home in there with her. That little brat lol! So now when the rainy weather breaks long enough I am going to have to repair and reinforce the outside run area. They sure know how to keep a girl on her toes! Although she seems more comfortable with them in there as of now. 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok here are pictures from tonight. Her bag has filled a little more but is by no means huge. Ligs are there and seem like they are not going anywhere for a couple days at least. Thinking on should I shave her bag and bottom or not....input? I also think there are at least twins baking in there.
































Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Today's pics or as good a pic as I could get as she wouldn't cooperate lol


















btw she was separated until Charlie busted through the fence but that is now fixed lol and we are expected to get 6+ inches of snow between now and Thursday night so she should go into labor then lol i will try to get pooch and bag pics in the am

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Today's pics.....we are expecting a pretty bad winter storm starting very early in the morning so I hope she can restrain herself from having them for a couple more days.














Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't wait until she has them! They're gonna be so cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes they are but she is still prego! I swear she is killing me with anticipation! 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

She is gonna explode lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Pics of Lola today. Looks like the babies have dropped to me here is a pic to compare. No thick stringy goo or anything
























what do ya think folks is she close?

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Every day she is getting closer. ;-)


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am so nervous and a bit impatient since these are our first kids. Just scared that I am not going to be watching close enough and she has them and something happens. Helps when someone more experienced with this offers insight on about how long she has left.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> I am so nervous and a bit impatient since these are our first kids. Just scared that I am not going to be watching close enough and she has them and something happens. Helps when someone more experienced with this offers insight on about how long she has left.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


How's she doing? I know just how you feel. I will never put myself through an unknown date again. This is killing me. :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

She is still fat as a very small cow lol and seems pretty content with wrecking my nerves. No discharge at all now but still looking like the babies have dropped. Just got back from Tractor Supply with a huge bale of alfalfa hay for her and a new hay bag that is pink and black zebra print. So she is in hog heaven right now lol. Got the day off tomorrow so going to go out there and let her out and exercise her some. Maybe that will bring on some labor! We will see. How is your girl today? I swear she looks like she is having a herd lol.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> She is still fat as a very small cow lol and seems pretty content with wrecking my nerves. No discharge at all now but still looking like the babies have dropped. Just got back from Tractor Supply with a huge bale of alfalfa hay for her and a new hay bag that is pink and black zebra print. So she is in hog heaven right now lol. Got the day off tomorrow so going to go out there and let her out and exercise her some. Maybe that will bring on some labor! We will see. How is your girl today? I swear she looks like she is having a herd lol.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I think my girl's gonna be preggo forever. I think I read somewhere, to prevent milk fever, to lower the intake of calcium during the last 30 days until just before kidding. Eliminating alfalfa from the diet helps. Says to feed high quality grass hay instead. Maybe someone that know more about it will chime in to correct me if I'm wrong. I stopped feeding my girl alfalfa for now. I have that exact same hay bag! I love it! Enjoy your day off spending it with her! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes please someone chime in! If so the hay is gone tomorrow! That scares me now.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Milk fever usually occurs in high producing does. It's generally removed a month before kidding(alfalfa), but I wouldn't worry about it now. Sudden changes in diet so close to kidding will only stress her out, and I'm guessing she's not a big producer, due to her breed and being a ff.
Don't stress, just keep watching and waiting and everything will be fine!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok thank you so much she has not had the alphafa hay in a while. She loves it


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Ok thank you so much she has not had the alphafa hay in a while. She loves it
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


That's good. They do love their alfalfa!  I get aggrivated at my girls picking through it & leaving stems. Lol! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Milk fever usually occurs in high producing does. It's generally removed a month before kidding(alfalfa), but I wouldn't worry about it now. Sudden changes in diet so close to kidding will only stress her out, and I'm guessing she's not a big producer, due to her breed and being a ff.
> Don't stress, just keep watching and waiting and everything will be fine!


Thanks for responding Canyontrailgoats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Yes please someone chime in! If so the hay is gone tomorrow! That scares me now.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Sorry, didn't mean to scare you. I've been reading too much probably. All the info online & in books just will never compare to hands on experience & there's some really great experienced helpful people on this forum. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

No problem sweetie lol I am a bit of a worry wart like you when it comes to my furry children lol. Yes this site is such a huge help and the advice and knowledge of other goat breeders and lovers here is I would bet unmatched by any other site on the planet! Love this site and I always recommend this forum to any goat lover and breeder I meet. It really gives newbies like me such piece of mind know that help and knowledge are only a click away. I The Goat Spot! 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Pic from tonight






little ones are active and kicking up a storm. She seems quite happy to make me wait while sitting on pins and needles.

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Pic from tonight
> View attachment 57346
> little ones are active and kicking up a storm. She seems quite happy to make me wait while sitting on pins and needles.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


She's looking puffy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

She has been puffy for a hot minute. Her lady garden has been puffy for a couple weeks now. I swear that little girl is holding them in just to mess with me.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> She has been puffy for a hot minute. Her lady garden has been puffy for a couple weeks now. I swear that little girl is holding them in just to mess with me.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


They sure seem to love to keep us guessing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

It seems Lola is starting to nest some I saw holes dug out in the hay when I went out a few minutes ago.....so now the real waiting and watching begins. I hope to have little ones on the ground by the end of the weekend 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Omg she needs to hurry! Lol I can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> It seems Lola is starting to nest some I saw holes dug out in the hay when I went out a few minutes ago.....so now the real waiting and watching begins. I hope to have little ones on the ground by the end of the weekend
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I sure hope so. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

She has a bit more discharge now. Kinda like your little prego lady hoot. Who knows they may go at the same time lol how crazy would that be?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> She has a bit more discharge now. Kinda like your little prego lady hoot. Who knows they may go at the same time lol how crazy would that be?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I'm all for that! Yay!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

What are signs of contractions?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Their tail arches and you can see their belly clench. They can look like they're heaving, and will usually cry in between contractions during the actual labor.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just checked on her and she has more discharge although not amber or long and stringy and her belly looks really lumpy all of the sudden. Like to the point you can almost see the kids bodies. I am going to go back out there and try to get some pictures and hopefully a video so you guys can see what I am talking about.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I find with my girls once the labor is really progressing, if you just sit quietly and watch her you will notice her get uncomfortable every few minutes. Which is the contractions! I have had one doe very vocal and clingy from the beginning, one doe not make a sound until she started to push but arched her back and rested her head on the wall during contractions, another doe that would eat like a pig and then stop and paw and baby talk during contractions! You know your goat better than anyone, and IMO if you sit for a half hour quietly and observe, your girls behavior will tell you a lot!! Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just came back in. She is talking to her babies I think. She is peeing a lot more and she is up and down up and down. Will she continue to chew her cud if she is in labor? She is doing that. I may be being hyper sensitive since this is my first kidding. She is my baby girl and I worry I am not going to be there and something could go wrong with her or the babies. I know one thing this kidding deal is super stressful! I am going to go back out there in a few minutes and see if there are any changes. Thanks for the help with my questions btw you folks are the best!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Just came back in. She is talking to her babies I think. She is peeing a lot more and she is up and down up and down. Will she continue to chew her cud if she is in labor? She is doing that. I may be being hyper sensitive since this is my first kidding. She is my baby girl and I worry I am not going to be there and something could go wrong with her or the babies. I know one thing this kidding deal is super stressful! I am going to go back out there in a few minutes and see if there are any changes. Thanks for the help with my questions btw you folks are the best!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


How is she? Anything happening?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Still has discharge but still prego. Guess they are going to cook a while longer. How's your girl?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Still has discharge but still prego. Guess they are going to cook a while longer. How's your girl?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Still driving me nuts! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol mine too! I am so over this surprise breeding. Next time a calendar will be marked!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well still waiting here. She has "opened up" so much so her " lady garden" looks like it's talking to us. Spent our day out there fixing the fencing where the boys tore through it because she was not going to live in total comfort without them. So that is all fixed. The boys are not happy! Tomorrow I am getting fresh hay put down and making it all nice and clean and comfy for her and the babies. So fingers crossed little ones really soon!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Well still waiting here. She has "opened up" so much so her " lady garden" looks like it's talking to us. Spent our day out there fixing the fencing where the boys tore through it because she was not going to live in total comfort without them. So that is all fixed. The boys are not happy! Tomorrow I am getting fresh hay put down and making it all nice and clean and comfy for her and the babies. So fingers crossed little ones really soon!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I feel your pain. I've already cleaned out the kidding stall down to the dirt; lime & fresh hay put down & it looks like it's gonna need to be done again soon because she's taking so LONG! I cleaned out half of the goat house down to the dirt; put down lime & fresh hay. It was horrible because I'd let it build up during the cold weather & all the rain. I was exhausted! I'm getting older by the minute.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yep sounds like my plan for tomorrow except for the Lyme part. Why do tou put down Lyme? Is that something I need to do? 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Yep sounds like my plan for tomorrow except for the Lyme part. Why do tou put down Lyme? Is that something I need to do?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I use Sweet PDZ for horse stalls. You can buy it at TSC. The lime helps to absorb moisture & cuts down on the amonia smell; keeps it fresh a little longer. I put it on top the dirt before putting down pine shavings & hay on top. Happy cleaning! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

That's what I got and got it all mucked out,spread lime, wood chips and put down about 8 inches deep of fresh hay. I am worn out for sure! Maybe she will finally have those kids lol since it's all clean and fresh. Fingers crossed


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just went out and checked on her and snapped a few pics. She has some discharge but not heavy and not amber colored I don't think. Feel free to comment on how close you think she is and how many she may be carrying.




































Behold my little sweet butter ball doe.

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Just went out and checked on her and snapped a few pics. She has some discharge but not heavy and not amber colored I don't think. Feel free to comment on how close you think she is and how many she may be carrying.
> View attachment 57875
> View attachment 57876
> View attachment 57877
> ...


Good googly... she's getting so big! I betcha' she's got twins in there; maybe more.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I hop so lol. She is still holding out on me. As we speak she is lying out in the sun enjoying baking those buns in 62 degree weather. Every time I go to sleep I hope to wake up and check her and she is in active labor but alas it is not to be just yet.....my lord how much longer can this girl go lol


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Today's pictures. Her tail head is loose and I can touch my fingers together. I posted a pic of that also but you really can't see it like I hoped. Anyway her birthing suite is quite comfy and enjoyable. Let's hope for some progress tonight.

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> View attachment 57948
> View attachment 57949
> View attachment 57950
> View attachment 57951
> ...


Sure hope she doesn't do what my girl's doing. I'm gonna have to clean her kidding stall... for the third time. Fingers crossed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

So Lola's ligs are completely gone and her tail head is so loose it's insane she really can't hold her tail up at this point. Her are some pics from today.....cross your fingers tonight is the night!






























what do you guys think? I swear I think I see some blood in her vagine.....

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> So Lola's ligs are completely gone and her tail head is so loose it's insane she really can't hold her tail up at this point. Her are some pics from today.....cross your fingers tonight is the night!
> View attachment 58167
> View attachment 58168
> View attachment 58169
> ...


I can see caving on both sides of her tail. :leap!!!  she sure looks ready to go! Is she laboring any?


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Getting ready to go back out and check on her now. How's your girl hoot?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Getting ready to go back out and check on her now. How's your girl hoot?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


My girl is just about the same. I kind of thought her tail felt more loose today but it's prob all in my head. I'm just watching her close. I soooo hope you're about to have babies!!! Excited!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just checked her she really didn't eat any of her goat chow tonight. No long stringyness yet. Gonna got back out in an hour. She would pick the coldest night of the week to pull her little tricky am I in labor/ am I not game. Good luck hoot hope your girls decides to get those babies out for ya.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Just checked her she really didn't eat any of her goat chow tonight. No long stringyness yet. Gonna got back out in an hour. She would pick the coldest night of the week to pull her little tricky am I in labor/ am I not game. Good luck hoot hope your girls decides to get those babies out for ya.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I read that some don't do the string goo & some do. I hope it's happening for you! So excited! It's cold here too & gonna get down to 32. You may have a long night ahead of you.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I know I am going back out there in a few minutes. Let's hope she gets this over with lol so we can both sleep better 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I really think she is in early labor but I am so tired and cold so I am going to try to catch a nap and check on her again in a couple hours this is what was going on when I was out there. Sorry if the pics are gross lol






let's hope she holds out until temps are above freezing tomorrow. I am so worried she is going to have them and they are going to get to cold before she can clean them up. She refuses to sleep under the heat lamp she wants to be I. The outside run where she can see the boys I think she gets scared by herself. When I pen her in she just cries. This goat is going to drive me bat **** crazy before it's all said and done!

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't serious goo yet so you should be able to take a rest.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you I swear never again! I will have her due date down to a science and in warmer weather for sure next time! I am beginning to think she just like torturing me because she is so dang uncomfortable she wants to share it lol well i am off to bed 5:30 is coming way to fast!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Thank you I swear never again! I will have her due date down to a science and in warmer weather for sure next time! I am beginning to think she just like torturing me because she is so dang uncomfortable she wants to share it lol well i am off to bed 5:30 is coming way to fast!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I know exactly how you feel. Maybe she'll have them over the weekend. Hope you get some rest.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Last year was my first kidding with my doe Jasemine (it was her 3rd). I was a basket case with an unknown due date. She was in with 2 different bucks for 2 months my window for her due date was from May6-July4 it drove me nuts! One thing I read that saved my hair :hair: was putting a baby monitor out with her, so I could listen in without having to get up and do midnight checks. Maybe that would help with Lola. 

I'm guessing twins a buck and a doe! Have you picked out names? 

Lola is beautiful by the way!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Baby monitors ROCK!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

I bought a V-Tech baby monitor from Walmart. It'll get reception up to 1k feet away, has a color screen with night vision & also tells you the temp. I still wake up every few hours to check on her, but it sure does beat running out to the barn in the cold & waking up all the goats when going out there. Now squeeze out those babies moma goats!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah I really don't have a power supply out there yet besides a drop cord and don't want to plug to much into because I am scared of fires but power is on the to do list. Gonna get my barn and goat lots in some really good shape this spring. She is still not really eating her grain. He vagine is also just wide open. I expect her to hopefully have them in the next 48 hours. Fingers crossed! Hoot how's your sweet girl?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Yeah I really don't have a power supply out there yet besides a drop cord and don't want to plug to much into because I am scared of fires but power is on the to do list. Gonna get my barn and goat lots in some really good shape this spring. She is still not really eating her grain. He vagine is also just wide open. I expect her to hopefully have them in the next 48 hours. Fingers crossed! Hoot how's your sweet girl?
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Could just barely feel ligaments today. So soon hopefully


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yay Hoot!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lo's are still completely gone and have been since yesterday don't think they are coming back this time lol


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Lo's are still completely gone and have been since yesterday don't think they are coming back this time lol
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Get a nap now because you may need it later.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just went out she is lying down with legs out and looks to be pushing!!!!! OMG pics to come!!!!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Out in the barn now waiting to see some little hooves soon fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Yay! Can't wait to see the babies. Been following your thread and waiting. LOL!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Woohoo!! Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Out in the barn now waiting to see some little hooves soon fingers crossed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yeeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Praying all goes well. Can't wait to see!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

So at times she is crying I looks like she's got heavy breathing and and looks like everyone is a washer stretch your back leg at street so I guess that might be pushing maybe. She keeps getting up late with the back legs but leaving her front legs bent and moving to a different spot. So I'm gonna assume this is the real thing this time.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

So at times she is crying I looks like she's got heavy breathing and and looks like she is stretching her back leg at out so I guess that might be pushing maybe. She keeps getting up with the back legs but leaving her front legs bent and moving to a different spot. So I'm gonna assume this is the real thing this time.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> So at times she is crying I looks like she's got heavy breathing and and looks like she is stretching her back leg at out so I guess that might be pushing maybe. She keeps getting up with the back legs but leaving her front legs bent and moving to a different spot. So I'm gonna assume this is the real thing this time.


Sounds like she's positioning the kids. Stay with her if you can & keep us posted. You know I'm glued & want every detail.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yup!! Once they start to nicker and do the whole up an down thing it's gonna be soon!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ummm it's been like 28 minutes!!! Are you loving new kids instead of updating us???!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

We have one buck and one doe an absolutely beautiful and everything went perfectly


Wee Kidds Goatery


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yaaaay congrats!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh and pics???!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> We have one buck and one doe an absolutely beautiful and everything went perfectly
> 
> Wee Kidds Goatery


Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Pics pics pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Babies and neither are doing fantastic and everything went perfect The little boy is not quite as lively as the little girl so I'm getting Him all warmed up and cleaned up and getting him to nurse


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Babies and neither are doing fantastic and everything went perfect The little boy is not quite as lively as the little girl so I'm getting Him all warmed up and cleaned up and getting him to nurse


So so beautiful! They look like mom too! Precious! Make sure they're breathing good & no mucus in nose or mouth! Omgeee! You're gonna be with them all night. Make sure they get colostrum... listen to me telling you... you got this!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yay Lola! What beautiful babies! One pic isn't enough though!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Posted a pic heavy thread in birth announcements so everyone go enjoy! Hoot now it's your turn lol go tell your girl that Lola had hers and now the pressure on her to pop out those kiddos!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Posted a pic heavy thread in birth announcements so everyone go enjoy! Hoot now it's your turn lol go tell your girl that Lola had hers and now the pressure on her to pop out those kiddos!
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Will do


----------

